# April Challenge: "Infidelity"



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 1, 2017)

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by me is: *Infidelity*

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course, site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board. *Please note that all entries* *are eligible to receive critique in the voting thread.* 

*The inclusion of explanatory text or links of any kind within an entrant's challenge entry is prohibited and will be immediately removed upon discovery. As always, only one entry per member is permitted.
*
As previously announced, anonymous entries have been abolished, therefore, entrants must post their own entries in this thread, or if you desire to protect first rights, please post your entry in the *workshop thread*, and then post a link to it here in the public thread. *Failure to do so runs the risk of your entry being disqualifie**d*, so if you require assistance with the task, please PM *me*, and I will gladly help you.

If your entry contains strong language or mature content, *please include a disclaimer in your title.**

Kindly make sure your entry is properly formatted and error free before you submit. You have a ten minute grace period to edit your piece, but anything edited after that will likely see your entry excluded from the challenge. 

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. 

Everyone may now use the "Like" function whenever they so choose.



This challenge will close on the 15th of April at 7pm EST. 
*​

​


----------



## JustRob (Apr 1, 2017)

*MP3? Not for me!*

I do not like this MP3
So lacking in fidelity,
And what are “ear-buds”? Heaven knows,
My ears don’t blossom like a rose,
But if they did they’d want to hear
Enchanting music crystal clear,
Not noises like a mouse’s fart
Corrupting some musician’s art,
But I don’t need that twelve bit sound
Blared from loudspeakers all around,
No, CD quality is fine
For these fast ageing ears of mine,
For MP3 my judgement’s final,
But to be honest, scratch the vinyl.


----------



## Darkkin (Apr 3, 2017)

*Toxic White Dress*

Toxic White Dress

Stark and dotted, of cotton's brightest white,
two straps holding and a waist just right.
It was a dress, just a simple dress...
The Toxic White Dress.

It wasn't of morbid urban legend fame
and far too simple to lay hold of a bridal claim.
Just a dress that loved a sweater, ragged and old.
Toxic White innocence.

White knew the songs, goin' round the kitchen in whirl.
Flarin' out in a breathless spin, catchin' on a twirl.
It was just a dress, pintucked and playful.
Toxic White in love.

The ballads warbled of White's betrayal,
unknowing of the place Merino held; Italian Leather on her trail.
It was just a dress, beloved and fitted just right.
Toxic White in question.

White felt the cold as a door slammed home, Merino lost.
Faithful and aching, White held on, truth coming at a cost.
It was just a dress, crumpled and tossed.
Toxic White adrift.

White sporting a ring of purple on a balmy summer night,
delivered care of Italian Leather's punishing right.
It was just a dress, the courage to say no.
Toxic White holding on.

_Sometime Time Around Midnight_, out of a window, drifted.
Barefoot, White was whirlin' as something on her shoulder, shifted.
It was just a dress and the warming touch of wool.
Toxic White not quite trusting.

White, the question in her blackened eye...
_You didn't trust me, why? _
Just a dress, but what a dress that turned Merino into a green-eyed fool.
Toxic White, an innocent now too knowing.


----------



## sas (Apr 10, 2017)

*He Could Never Learn Chess or Solitaire*


----------



## rcallaci (Apr 11, 2017)

*My Lovely Wife ( Adult Themes--Language)*

My Lovely Wife   

A bullet just went through my head-
I was once awake but now I’m dead-
My brains are splattered on the floor
a ghastly goo of guck and gore-

_My eyes stare blankly at the wall_
_the bloody horror of it all-_

My lovely wife has fled the scene
letting out a banshee scream-
She blew my head-off with her daddy’s gun
with my balls in her mouth--- 
yummy yum, yum, yum- 

_My eyes stare blankly at the wall_
_the sickening horror of it all- _

Rigor Mortis setting in-
Feasting maggots on my skin-
Body parts throughout the room-
I curse my fate---I curse my doom
I fueled your hate---A cheating mate-

_My eyes stare blankly at the _wall
_the ghastly horror of it all_-

My Brains and Guts are on the wall-
Horror, Horror in the hall-
Dead Man staring--- No one caring-
Pieces of me everywhere-
My head rolls by my favorite chair-

_My eyes stare blankly at the wall_
_Oh the horror of it all…_


----------



## aj47 (Apr 12, 2017)

Consequences


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2017)

*Secure submission by Mutimir:
*
*The Encounter*


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 14, 2017)

*Message to My Successor (Mature Content/Very Strong Language)*

Breaking free.

Destination:
reality.

Lord of illusion
coats his walls 
with confusion.
Check all logic 
at the door,
you won't need it
anymore,
not if you want
to save that brain,

in his house of pain,
sense is best shelved
to maintain sane.

What you see isn't there
what  you hear you can't bear
you may speak
if you dare
but don't waste that voice,
no one cares
in the lunatic's lair.

Do as you're told,
refrain from protest,
in the land of crazy
compliance is best.

He'll laze on his throne
thrilled to the bone
that the question mark
in which you live
will only take
and never give

serenity.

Swirling purple
surrounding black;
colored chaos
to commence
his attack

and bode karma's
impending payback.

Loath to tell you, hon,
you'll be erased.
All hail whores
with poor taste.

Click a pic
you silly bitch,
one last selfie
'fore you take sick.
Guess mom never told you
not to marry a dick

nor did mine,
but I caught on,
just not in time.

From the ex to the new
a hearty thank you,
this emancipated missus
harbors no hate,

those adulterous dates
have sealed your fate,

for what you swear you stole
I could not stand,
now lie back 
and endure 
your fucked-up man.

I appreciate the favor
my dear mindless savior,
so If you can't cut it
you can borrow my razor,
I've left it behind

but as for me, I'm 

breaking free.

Destination:
tranquility.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 14, 2017)

Fill 'er Up, Joehttp://www.writingforums.com/thread...idelity-quot?p=2076076&viewfull=1#post2076076


----------



## Phil Istine (Apr 15, 2017)

Zero Worship


----------



## ned (Apr 15, 2017)

*Windows*

.
Through these windows
clouded grey
the doubt grows
with each day


And through those windows
tainted blue
something shows
inside of you


A subtle flicker
as if by chance
the broken gaze
the furtive glance


Not wishing to find
what lies behind
I close my eyes
and pull the blinds


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Apr 15, 2017)

This challenge is now closed.


----------

